# Intel EG20T driver missing



## spanom (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi,

For a very small application I need to use a very embedded architecture based on Atom E660  and chipset PCH EG20T from Intel, and I need to use Freebsd FreeBSD. Unfortunately many peripherals are not recognized by the OS, mainly ethernet and serial ports. I tried to use the NDISGEN function using Win XP files (.inf and .sys) but it gives me many problems. Does anyone have already done a driver that should be suitable for this architecture or does anyone know where I could find a way to solve my problem?

Many thanks,
Regards
Massimo


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2013)

spanom said:
			
		

> For a very small application I need to use a very embedded architecture based on Atom E660  and chipset PCH EG20T from Intel, and I need to use Freebsd FreeBSD. Unfortunately many peripherals are not recognized by the OS, mainly ethernet and serial ports.


Then you either are using the wrong OS or have the wrong hardware.


----------

